# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  منظر مرعب للعزابة وراحة بال للمتزوجين ونفسيات للبنات المامتزوجات

## مجدالدين شريف

*نفسيات من الصباح 


الشيلة وسد المال وفطور العريس والكوشة والصالات والحفلات ووووو .. ايييييك !!!


القا لقا والمالقا اتمو بكا














الباقي تحت .. معليش النت عندي قطع

*

----------


## غندور

* 

لو داير النصيحة ، وعشان ما تقول ما كلمتونى لييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟
تمووو  بكا 
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

نفسيات من الصباح 


الشيلة وسد المال وفطور العريس والكوشة والصالات والحفلات ووووو .. ايييييك !!!


القا لقا والمالقا اتمو بكا




:1 (17):




:blb7::blb7: :blb7:

تخريمه

انا مش قلت ليك الشامبيون ده اختاو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

:1 (17):




:blb7::blb7: :blb7:

تخريمه

انا مش قلت ليك الشامبيون ده اختاو



 


اوع تسي لي مصنعي يابت
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

نفسيات من الصباح 


الشيلة وسد المال وفطور العريس والكوشة والصالات والحفلات ووووو .. ايييييك !!! 


القا لقا والمالقا اتمو بكا



نحن نعمل شنو مع الناس البنعمل ليهم كده:3: وبعد ده كلو يعملوا لينا كده:094:
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

نحن نعمل شنو مع الناس البنعمل ليهم كده:3: وبعد ده كلو يعملوا لينا كده:094:



شيلى الصبر يا ختى :1 (23):
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*والله يامجد وبكل صراحه انا تبع عشه صغيره وقشه قشه والنظام ده
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

 

لو داير النصيحة ، وعشان ما تقول ما كلمتونى لييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟
تمووو  بكا 



ده كلام شنو ياعمو يعنى الناس تقنع ولا شنو؟؟؟؟ 




:1 (45)::1 (45)::1 (45):
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

نحن نعمل شنو مع الناس البنعمل ليهم كده:3: وبعد ده كلو يعملوا لينا كده:094:



 


*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*












*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*












*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

والله يامجد وبكل صراحه انا تبع عشه صغيره وقشه قشه والنظام ده



البرنسيسه دي شنو التخفيضات الهائله دي :dn36:
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

ده كلام شنو ياعمو يعنى الناس تقنع ولا شنو؟؟؟؟ 




:1 (45)::1 (45)::1 (45):



أبدآ ماتقنعوا........
ده لو دايرين تبكوا طوااااااااااااااااااالى
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*اهاااااااااااا رايكم شنو 

الناس تغير من الفهم دا ولا الناس الناس بعد كم سنة اكونو كلهم عجايز بس ..

الفطرة تعمير الارض لعبادة الله وحده ما بوبار القصة مابوبار
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

البرنسيسه دي شنو التخفيضات الهائله دي :dn36:



بعد التخفيصات دى كلللللللها.... زباين مافى:584::584:
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

أبدآ ماتقنعوا........
ده لو دايرين تبكوا طوااااااااااااااااااالى



فى الحالتين البكا حاااااااااااااصل
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

 
لو داير النصيحة ، وعشان ما تقول ما كلمتونى لييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟
تمووو  بكا 



ههههههههه هو البكا بحل بي الشايفاهو عيني دا $$$$
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

والله يامجد وبكل صراحه انا تبع عشه صغيره وقشه قشه والنظام ده



يعجبني فيك ياالسمحة لو قلتي أنا مادايرا مال
أصلو العرس بالفاتحة ياناس ماحلال














حلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال
 
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

يعجبني فيك ياالسمحة لو قلتي أنا مادايرا مال
أصلو العرس بالفاتحة ياناس ماحلال














حلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال
 



حلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال والله
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

فى الحالتين البكا حاااااااااااااصل



 في الحالتين انا ضايع انا ضايع وما لاقي ال...............
:047:
                        	*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*والله يا مجدالدين الموضوع خطير واغنية القمارى للراحل سيد خليفة كما ذكرت اختنا البرنسيسة هى العنوان الافضل للثورة التصحيحية عشان الما عرس يعرس والمتزوجين يدبلوا وبالفاتحة يا ناس العرس حلال
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*يا مجد الدين,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
جهجهت الناس التحت ديل وشيلتك مهرها بأبو صلعة دا



*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*انت يامجد الدين داير تخلى بيت العزابه ولا شنو قمت تلم فى الشيله وتفتش فى فطور العريس؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

يعجبني فيك ياالسمحة لو قلتي أنا مادايرا مال

أصلو العرس بالفاتحة ياناس ماحلال 













حلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال



المشكله يعملو بالفاتحه يفتح طوالي لو الفاتحه وراها قافله نحن راضين لكن كعب الدبيل
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

يا مجد الدين,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
جهجهت الناس التحت ديل وشيلتك مهرها بأبو صلعة دا






جن تعرفو ولا جن ما تعرفو ما داير صلع:chris:
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

:1 (17):




:blb7::blb7: :blb7:

تخريمه

انا مش قلت ليك الشامبيون ده اختاو



هههههههههههههههه الله اجازيك ياعجبكو جهجهتنا
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

نحن نعمل شنو مع الناس البنعمل ليهم كده:3: وبعد ده كلو يعملوا لينا كده:094:



ربنا يرعاكم ويرعاهم يادكتورة وليكم الجنة وهى تحت اقدامكم فابشروا 




:094: هههههههههههههههههههههه صعبتية
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*الموضوع وزى ماتكرم اخونا عبده ممكن يكون للنقاش الجادى اكتر من انه هظار ولا شنو؟؟؟

تخريمه

جدوا شويه خلوها التفك
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*بما انو شباب المنبر وشاباتو مقتنعين بالفاتحه ما نعمل عرس جماعي في المنتدى
:confused11::confused11::confused11:
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

والله يامجد وبكل صراحه انا تبع عشه صغيره وقشه قشه والنظام ده




يا برنسيسة المشكلة ما في الاتنين الزول والزولة مغتنعين .. البغنع الديك شنو 

الديك هنا مقصود بيهو المجتمع والعادات المعظمة خطأ .. وجات نتاج مكايدات بين ناس

نظااااااااام كييييييييييية نحنا احن من ناس x وناس y جابو ليهم نحنا ليي

 او راصني ياااااجدع علي الطبلة :a045:
                        	*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*ياشباب ماتشيلو هم


الحاجات دي ربنا براو بتمه
انت انوي وقول يوم كدة وداير دي 
وبس


والباقي علي الله
والبنات زاتم بقو مايصدقو واكد يتكلم
العندو والماعندو قبلانين 
بس انتو شدو حيلكم


انا قبل مااعرس لاشغل لا قروش
والله اسي شغال ووضعي الف
وعندي ولد واخر مزاج
والحمد لله 
علي احسن حال
وماتقولو لي عرست بشنو 

لانو انا زاتي ماعارف
وعرسي مانقسو اي شي
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*يعنى هسى ياشباب كلكم انتوا خاتين انم تتزوجوا كيف وبى شنو؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

بما انو شباب المنبر وشاباتو مقتنعين بالفاتحه ما نعمل عرس جماعي في المنتدى
:confused11::confused11::confused11:



الدبيل كيف معاكم ؟
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

يا برنسيسة المشكلة ما في الاتنين الزول والزولة مغتنعين .. البغنع الديك شنو 

الديك هنا مقصود بيهو المجتمع والعادات المعظمة خطأ .. وجات نتاج مكايدات بين ناس

نظااااااااام كييييييييييية نحنا احن من ناس x وناس y جابو ليهم نحنا ليي

 او راصني ياااااجدع علي الطبلة :a045:



وهنا مربط الفرس نحن كلنا كشباب مقتنعين وعارفين انو دى عادات ساى طيب ليه ما نحاربها ونقنع الديك ولو ما اقتنع نضبحو
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*قنوان, مجدالدين شريف, ميدو1, البرنسيسه, حافظ النور, حبيب النجمة, mohammed_h_o 
السلام عليكم
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

الدبيل كيف معاكم ؟



 الدبيل بيجيب ليك الهوا(اعمل حسابك)
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

يا مجد الدين,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
جهجهت الناس التحت ديل وشيلتك مهرها بأبو صلعة دا







ههههههههه دا الحاصل وبي كل صراحة دا غير الصالة ام 30 مليون 

والسفر ما ليزيا العندو ربنا ازيدو بس الماعندو ما اباري العندو ولا شنوووووووو

:mqc8h7ro1ih03gd6weg الريدة تمش البحر
                        	*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

قنوان, مجدالدين شريف, ميدو1, البرنسيسه, حافظ النور, حبيب النجمة, mohammed_h_o 
السلام عليكم




وعليكم السلام يادكتورة
وبعدين راجعي المنتدي الطبي (ورونا حل المصران)
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*عجبكو, مجدالدين شريف, ميدو1, حبيب النجمة, mohammed_h_o, قنوان 



ماشاء الله كلكم هامين للعرس انعل الريد وسنينو 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
















سلام لكل الحلوين والعساكر
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حبيب النجمة
					

وعليكم السلام يادكتورة
وبعدين راجعي المنتدي الطبي (ورونا حل المصران)



غايتو احتياطي كده واحدي ما امشي الطبي المصران بهيجو الدبيل اعمل حسابك:onlinelong:
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبده عبدالرحمن
					

والله يا مجدالدين الموضوع خطير واغنية القمارى للراحل سيد خليفة كما ذكرت اختنا البرنسيسة هى العنوان الافضل للثورة التصحيحية عشان الما عرس يعرس والمتزوجين يدبلوا وبالفاتحة يا ناس العرس حلال




بس قشة قشة زاتا بقت ماجايبا حقها لحدي مايتم العش 

اكون فاضل يومين وتباصي هههههههههههههههه

المشكلة اكبر من قشة وبلابل وضغيرة
                        	*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

غايتو احتياطي كده واحدي ما امشي الطبي المصران بهيجو الدبيل اعمل حسابك:onlinelong:




ههههههههههههههه
لا الحمد لله
انا عندي واحدة باربعه
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

غايتو احتياطي كده واحدي ما امشي الطبي المصران بهيجو الدبيل اعمل حسابك:onlinelong:



:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

يا برنسيسة المشكلة ما في الاتنين الزول والزولة مغتنعين .. البغنع الديك شنو 

الديك هنا مقصود بيهو المجتمع والعادات المعظمة خطأ .. وجات نتاج مكايدات بين ناس

نظااااااااام كييييييييييية نحنا احن من ناس x وناس y جابو ليهم نحنا ليي

او راصني ياااااجدع علي الطبلة :a045:



لو الديك اثر في الاتنين معناها كلمه مقتنعين دي شيلها بره والناس لو اقتنعت مافي ديك ولا حاجه العرس دا واحد كان بي فاتحه كان بي دولار
(اقلنهن مهرا اكثرهن بركه)
في واحد فيكم دق سدرو ومشى رجعهوا عشان قروش؟
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حبيب النجمة
					

ههههههههههههههه
لا الحمد لله
انا عندي واحدة باربعه



هههههههههههههههههههههه
4x4
قلت لي فور ويل درايف:41:
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

الموضوع وزى ماتكرم اخونا عبده ممكن يكون للنقاش الجادى اكتر من انه هظار ولا شنو؟؟؟

تخريمه

جدوا شويه خلوها التفك



الموضوع بي الجد محتاج جدية لانو الوضع اصبح ما بتهبش 

والمشكلة مشكلة مجتمع اتطبع علي حاجات من الصعوبة تتغير 

بس وقفة الناس ممكن تعمل حاجة .
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h



يا حافظ انت بعد العرس لسه اسمك حافظ النور
مفروض يسموك
( عينك ما تشوف الا )النور
                        	*

----------


## حريري

*الحمد لله اتزوجت وجبت عيال بصحن تمر 000 ياحليل العذابة
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

الموضوع بي الجد محتاج جدية لانو الوضع اصبح ما بتهبش 

والمشكلة مشكلة مجتمع اطبع علي حاجات من الصعوبة تتغير 

بس وقفة الناس ممكن تعمل حاجة .



لازم يا مجد نبدأ بنفسنا عشان نقدر نغير الفهم ده
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*المجتمع من هو المجتمع؟؟؟؟ نحن عملناها وقلنا ده المجتمع...
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

لو الديك اثر في الاتنين معناها كلمه مقتنعين دي شيلها بره والناس لو اقتنعت مافي ديك ولا حاجه العرس دا واحد كان بي فاتحه كان بي دولار
(اقلنهن مهرا اكثرهن بركه)
في واحد فيكم دق سدرو ومشى رجعهوا عشان قروش؟



دا كلام سليم 100  100  

 وربنا بجيب الرزق واقلهن مهرا اكثرهن بركة .. 

بس يادكتورة الموضوع في عوامل كثيرة مؤثرة فيهو ممكن نقول متشعب 

ابسط حاجة وجود الوظيفة البتلبي ابسط متطلبات  ..

دا سبب .. وتاني في اسباب

لك تحياتي .. لو اتناقشنا في الموضوع ممكن نغير جزء من الحاجات ونصل لي 

معادلة اقل تشعباً ..
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*الناس تكون صريحه....الاولاد ذاتهم نظرتهم للبنات اختلفت ما زى زمان صاح ولا انا غلطانه؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله انتو لسه في الموضوع ده
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

لازم يا مجد نبدأ بنفسنا عشان نقدر نغير الفهم ده



الله عليك يادكتورة وقولي يالطيف 

وربنا اسهل ويتم المراد
                        	*

----------


## ماسي الزعيم

*فين السؤال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:JC_hurrah:  فين السؤال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:JC_hurrah:
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*
لما تقبضوا الديك تعالوا نوريكم الحل شنو ومجانآ
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

الله عليك يادكتورة وقولي يالطيف 

وربنا اسهل ويتم المراد



يا جماعة وين ابو اية
*

----------


## غندور

*كان بيتقبض ليكم 

















*

----------


## Zool

*آآآآآآآل جواز آآآآآآآل

ما امشي انتحر احسن لي من تحمل تكلفة قدر دي

مااا لا العزوبية دي عيبوها لي ؟؟
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zool
					

آآآآآآآل جواز آآآآآآآل

ما امشي انتحر احسن لي من تحمل تكلفة قدر دي

مااا لا العزوبية دي عيبوها لي ؟؟



عوافي يازول 

نحنا ماعاوزين ننتحر ولا عاوزين نجاري التكلفة الفي الصور أعلاه 

عاوزين نصل لي انو الناس تبقا واعية والجود بالموجود 

ربنا ادينا الفي مرادنا ..
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

كان بيتقبض ليكم 








[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/khalid/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.png[/IMG]
[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/khalid/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.png[/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*امر الزواج بسيط وبنتم لو دخّل الزول الرحمن فى قلبو
واجمل ثمراتو البنين والاستقرار
المشكله بس فى الفوبيا او الخوف المرضى من الزواج نفسو
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*نحن قنعانين ياخوي من بدري
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

يعنى هسى ياشباب كلكم انتوا خاتين انم تتزوجوا كيف وبى شنو؟؟؟؟



تخريمة بدري :
دي انا قبيل ماشفتها

التخريمة انتهت 

لو في زول قال ليك لا اكون كذاب
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

تخريمة بدري :
دي انا قبيل ماشفتها

التخريمة انتهت 

لو في زول قال ليك لا اكون كذاب



هسا انت ما جاوبت على السؤال
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

هسا انت ما جاوبت على السؤال



برنسيسة انتي قصدة من السؤال ممكن من غير كيف وبي شنو ؟؟

تفويتة
 ارجعي للواطة فللت .
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*جهجهتنا ظاتو
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*انا قصدى انك اكيد مفكر بس متوقع انو عرسك يكون كيف؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

انا قصدى انك اكيد مفكر بس متوقع انو عرسك يكون كيف؟؟؟؟



با لتأكيد في تصور بس طبعاً ما بالطريقة الفي الصور اعلاه
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

جهجهتنا ظاتو



هههههههههههههههههههههههه معليش اعتبريها رياضة
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*الموضوع ده عنده مستقبل وما شاء الله شايف الناس ماشه كويس

حقو يا إدارة تثبتوه تحت عنوان فيلم رعب ممنوع دخول أصحاب القلوب الضعيفة ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*علي فكرة أثني وبشدة علي إقتراح الزواج الجماعي ياقنوان ...
ويابرنسيسة .. ما يكون كلامك ده كلام ساي .. أسي لو جاك عريس ماعنده التكتحو بترضي بيه !!!
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

علي فكرة أثني وبشدة علي إقتراح الزواج الجماعي ياقنوان ...
ويابرنسيسة .. ما يكون كلامك ده كلام ساي .. أسي لو جاك عريس ماعنده التكتحو بترضي بيه !!!



:dunno::dunno::dunno:



القلوب كان اتطايبت الناس بتتقدم...والله لو مقتنعين  انا وهو الديك يطير
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*طيب قولوا 1
أتفق الطرفان على ان تتم المراسم الاولية بدون أدنى تكاليف وأن يتم تجاهل العادات التى التى تثقل كاهل الجانبين وتمت المباركة مثلآ( فطور العريس) وعندما حان الموعد تفاجأت اسرة العروس بهبوط مظلى لشيلة دكان!!!!!
موقف صعب ....وبالتالى تم خرق أحد بنود الاتفاقية.... 
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

علي فكرة أثني وبشدة علي إقتراح الزواج الجماعي ياقنوان ...
ويابرنسيسة .. ما يكون كلامك ده كلام ساي .. أسي لو جاك عريس ماعنده التكتحو بترضي بيه !!!



انت عارف يا عزيز لو اتزوجوا اتنين من هنا يجيبو صفوه تاكل الديوك في المطار:016:
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

انت عارف يا عزيز لو اتزوجوا اتنين من هنا يجيبو صفوه تاكل الديوك في المطار:016:



كلام  مليااااااااااااااان....
بس انتو شنو المنتدى ده من امس كله ديوك!!!!!!
ده كله من مجد الدين خرمان لحلة ديك....

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*كدي خلونا من البكا اها رأيكم شنو نعمل زواج جماعي ونلم العزابة على البايرات واهو زيتنا في بيتنا وتجيبو عيال يمشوا يتنططوا قدام جمال الوالي 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

نحن نعمل شنو مع الناس البنعمل ليهم كده:3: وبعد ده كلو يعملوا لينا كده:094:



 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أعملي نااااااااااااااااااايمة
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

شيلى الصبر يا ختى :1 (23):



يا بنيتي مالك عليها

الناس تشيل الشيلة وهي توصيها تشيل الصبر


تخريمة:
الصبر  حلو  مر
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

انت عارف يا عزيز لو اتزوجوا اتنين من هنا يجيبو صفوه تاكل الديوك في المطار:016:



 
نحن خلونا نبقي ناس العقد


جلاليب وعمم حمراء وصفراء
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

الموضوع ده عنده مستقبل وما شاء الله شايف الناس ماشه كويس

حقو يا إدارة تثبتوه تحت عنوان فيلم رعب ممنوع دخول أصحاب القلوب الضعيفة ...



عبد العزيز الروعة اخابرك يازول ياود حلتنا 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه 

عليك الله الموضوع موش بخوف
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف) 

البرنسيسه, مجدالدين شريف+ 

الاخبار شنو؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

كلام  مليااااااااااااااان....
بس انتو شنو المنتدى ده من امس كله ديوك!!!!!!
ده كله من مجد الدين خرمان لحلة ديك....



هههههههههههههههههه والله ياغندور انا خرمان للوضح اتصلح 

والناس الامور تتسهل 

تخريمة :
كان ليقيت لي حلة ديوك ما باباها (بس ديك الزريبة ما معاهم .. مابتهضم ) هههه
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف) 

البرنسيسه, مجدالدين شريف+ 

الاخبار شنو؟؟؟؟




تمام والله انتو كيف .. 

اخر الاخبار عندكم شنو 

اليلة ماتعمليها زي امس وتكبي الزوغة من بدري من (من الواطة فللت )
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*الزوغه حاصله بكرة الشغل خلاص بعد ده تانى النوم بدرى
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

الزوغه حاصله بكرة الشغل خلاص بعد ده تانى النوم بدرى




ايوااااااااااااااااااااا بقا كدا 

نحنا يعني كنا عطالة ولا شنو ههههههههههه زوغة مافي ولا برفدك من البوست هههههه
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*سماح بس اليومين الاوائل (انا بجى بطبخ ليكم وبمشى)
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 3 (3 عضو و 0 ضيف) عجبكو, مجدالدين شريف, ودالعقيد 



سلام يا ناس
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

انت عارف يا عزيز لو اتزوجوا اتنين من هنا يجيبو صفوه تاكل الديوك في المطار:016:



أنا خايف يجيبو صفوة ياكلو الجلافيط زاتو في الزريبة :mo13: خلي الديك ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

:dunno::dunno::dunno:



القلوب كان اتطايبت الناس بتتقدم...والله لو مقتنعين انا وهو الديك يطير



أي مرأة قبل الزواج بتقول كده وبعد الزواج يتغير الحال ...
كورنر :
الديك كان بعرف يطير كان طار زمان يابرنسيسة :fr7a: :fr7a: :fr7a:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

كدي خلونا من البكا اها رأيكم شنو نعمل زواج جماعي ونلم العزابة على البايرات واهو زيتنا في بيتنا وتجيبو عيال يمشوا يتنططوا قدام جمال الوالي 



أنا عزابي ... :a045: :a045: :a045:
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

عبد العزيز الروعة اخابرك يازول ياود حلتنا 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه 

عليك الله الموضوع موش بخوف



بخوف الحبة دي !!!!
ياخي من شدة ما بخوف مفروض الإدارة تحذف الموضوع وتحظرك وتديك سوطين كمان :a045:ياخي في داعي ترعب الناس ديل كده ...

كورنر :
مشتاقين ياغالي شنو من ديك وعيك ( تااااااااني ديك )
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

بخوف الحبة دي !!!!
ياخي من شدة ما بخوف مفروض الإدارة تحذف الموضوع وتحظرك وتديك سوطين كمان :a045:ياخي في داعي ترعب الناس ديل كده ...

كورنر :
مشتاقين ياغالي شنو من ديك وعيك ( تااااااااني ديك )



ههههههههههههههه الايامات دي ديوك سااااااااى (ساي بي لبن)

والله تقول شنو لخمة راس وكد انتا عامل شنو وبتتواجد وين
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*ده حديث مالينا فيهو كتير
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة lacke of love
					

ده حديث مالينا فيهو كتير



يعني ما نسجلك في العرس الجماعي ؟؟؟
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

ههههههههههههههه الايامات دي ديوك سااااااااى (ساي بي لبن)

والله تقول شنو لخمة راس وكد انتا عامل شنو وبتتواجد وين



قاعد في الدروشاب البلد ديك خليناها خلاص ... :anim-jjd:
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

قاعد في الدروشاب البلد ديك خليناها خلاص ... :anim-jjd:



تمام يامان (تاني ديك) ورانا ورانا 

انا قاعد في شمبات لو زمن تمام ممكن نتقابل نشرب لينا جبنة ونشوف الاحوال

توليفة : كورة الكمريون انتهت كم
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*الكاميرون مغلوبه 2\1 هسى فى داعى تخلينى ازكك كده الحله كلها زى الديك
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

تمام يامان (تاني ديك) ورانا ورانا 

انا قاعد في شمبات لو زمن تمام ممكن نتقابل نشرب لينا جبنة ونشوف الاحوال

توليفة : كورة الكمريون انتهت كم



انا معاكم وساكن شمبات

2/1 للدنمارك

*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

انا معاكم وساكن شمبات

2/1 للدنمارك



ياااااااااااااااازول والله اتشرفنا كتير 

حا الز ليك تلفوني في الخاص اعمل لي مستكول ياروعة 

مشكور للنتيجة ياروعة
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

الكاميرون مغلوبه 2\1 هسى فى داعى تخلينى ازكك كده الحله كلها زى الديك



مشكور ياروعة علي النتيجة والله الكمريون زعلتني دنمارك شنو كمان 

تبري من الديك ههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

تمام يامان (تاني ديك) ورانا ورانا 

انا قاعد في شمبات لو زمن تمام ممكن نتقابل نشرب لينا جبنة ونشوف الاحوال

توليفة : كورة الكمريون انتهت كم



مليون في المية إتفقنا وبضرب ديك تلفون أقصد بضرب ليك تلفون :dogpile:

توليفة :
كأس العالم البايخ ده ماعندي بيه شغله ما تسألني من أي كورة 
علي قول سلك الله يجازيك ياقسطنتين فوتا علينا كاس العالم البايخ ده كان عملنا حاجة ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

انا معاكم وساكن شمبات

2/1 للدنمارك



أبشر يازعيم
*

----------

